# The new Puppy



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I just put my deposit down on him today. She saved me the darkest male. I went to look, unsure. I picked him up and he started making some noise.. then settled in and fell asleep. When it came down to taking the pix, I handed him to her and he cried for me. I took him back and right back to sleep he went. I think he chose me too  He's very cute and all the under fur is black. I can't wait to see how he will darken up as he gets older. I put him up first Friday in June!!! 






































Now.. time to pick a name. I like Sylar, but Joe's not going for it. blahhh, he ruins all my fun lol.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

:wub:What a stud muffin!!! So cute. I think Sylar is a awesome name.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

adorable! make sure when you pick him up when he's old enough that you do not put him in your lap driving back home.

I did that after my breeder warned me to put her on the floor of the car, she threw up all over my lap! so i had to drive 45 minutes with puke all over my pants! lol


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

hahah, yeah, he'll be just 8 wks then. And yeah, it's an hour + a few min drive.. lol


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

soooooo cute!


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

Ahhh love!! Thanks for making my day with baby pics


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I know. I'm a sucker. I meet his Grandma, she walked around, sniffed me and Eric and gave us kisses. Even licked him while I was holding him. I saw ma, and the daddy too. He's black and tan. Mom and Gma are both mostly that light red color. The lady I'm getting him off of seems to think he'll have more black like dad. He was the darkest male they had. There was only 3 m in the litter. One of the others was bigger, but he just seemed to like me and I liked the color and how he snuggled right up. 

Zeva's young, but she's a very good dog. She's seems more like a dog than a pup at this point. Sure, she plays, but she's not totally crazy like some dogs. I'm hoping I get lucky w/ this fellow to... I think sometimes if the house is calm, so are the dogs and kids.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Zorro cuz he looks like a little fox. He's SOOOOOO cute.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG!!!!! He is adorable congratulations!!!! I bet you are counting down the days!!! I love the name Sylar....maybe you could ask Joe if you do a poll with that name and one he likes....whoever gets the most votes wins lol


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm making a list. He doesn't like anything I got picked out. I LOVE Zachary Quinto, *he's from Pittsburgh too* so I really dug Sylar in Heroes. Spock is out, he already said, besides he's not looking Spock like to me. 

What about Farley? Wayward? Linus, Ramses?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I like Wayward!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

me too, and it's been shot down already. Same w/ Jethro


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

What names does Joe like?


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

He did say Farley, but he could have been joking. I have NO idea, really... He's gonna have to actually get serious. Or I WILL name him Sylar! Took us MONTHS to decide on kids names. blahhhh


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol that is too funny! Maybe pick names out of a hat


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Aw! Who can resist baby pictures! How exciting. 

By the way, I like the name Ramses. I was watching something last night and heard the name Argos, which I think sounds cool. Argos was the name of Odysseus 'faithful dog. He waited for his master's return for over twenty years while most presumed Odysseus dead.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm gonna make a final list. Right now, both Joe and I like Farley. My daughter hates it. Says it sounds like Fartly lol. *sigh* can't please everyone.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Farley as in the sheepdog from that comic strip For Better of For Worse?
For Better or For Worse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

hahah, I guess you're right. Another name Joe came up w/ was Elmer. yeah! Elmer, REALLY lol. I swear he can't take anything serious. I keep looking at pix of him trying to figure out what fits him. Maybe he's too you. Joe said no freakin' way to Sylar though.. Sigh! 

My youngest son wants to name him. The Duke Boys LOL. He loves The Dukes of Hazard. Maybe I'll go w/ General. He'll match the car then mwhahahah. *which I will post pix of when it's done if anyone would like to see it*

Is it too early to obsess over a name? If I come up w/ one, I'm gonna call and tell her what it is so she can start calling him that, and he can get used to it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the name Ramses as well.

Ajax - Greek Mythology - A hero of the Trojan War.
Anubis - An ancient Egyptian god with the head of a jackal. His responsibility was to judge a man's deeds after death.
Apollo - Greek and Roman Mythology - The god of the sun. 
Ares - Greek Mythology - The god of war. 
Argus - Greek Mythology - The giant with a hundred eyes
Atlas - Greek Mythology - A giant who supported the heavens on his shoulders. 
Bacchus - Greek and Roman Mythology - The god of wine and good times. Also called Dionysus. 
Boreas - Greek Mythology - The north wind god.
Charon - Greek Mythology - The boat pilot who escorted dead souls across the river Styx to Hades. 
Dagan - The Babylonian god of the earth. This dog loves the outdoors.
Damocles - The legendary courtier in Syracuse who was given a lesson in the dangers of being a king.
Dionysus - Greek Mythology - The god of wine and good times. Also called Bacchus.
Erebus - Greek Mythology - A son of Chaos. He ruled the dark kingdom under the earth, through which souls passed on their way to Hades.
Eros - Greek Mythology - The god of love
Faust - A magician who, according to legend, sold his soul to the devil.
Hades - Greek Mythology - The home of the dead.
Helicon - A mountain region in Greece that was the mythological home of the muses.
Helios - Greek Mythology - The sun god
Hermes - Greek Mythology - The messenger god.
Homer - The legendary Greek author of the Iliad and the Odyssey.
Hydra - Greek Mythology - A serpent with 9 heads. When 1 head was cut off, 2 more grew back in its place. Hercules finally killed Hydra.
Icarus - The Greek mythological son of Daedalus. Daedalus fashioned wings for he and his son. Icarus flew too high and the sun melted the wax holding his wings together. He fell to his death.
Ichor - Greek Mythology - The fluid that flowed through the gods veins.
Incubus - An evil spirit thought to attach itself to sleeping victims.
Indra - The early Hindu god of rain and thunder
Janus - Roman Mythology - The god of portals and beginnings and endings
Jupiter - The Roman god of gods
Loki - Norse Mythology - The god who loved to cause trouble
Marduk - Babylonian Mythology - A major god.
Mars - Roman Mythology - The god of war
Mercury - Roman Mythology - The messenger of the gods.
Midas - Everything this dog touches, turns to gold.
Morpheus - Greek Mythology - The god of dreams
Narcissus - Greek Mythology - The youth who was in love with his own reflection.
Neptune - Roman Mythology - The sea god
Nestor - Greek Mythology - A great warrior and wise counselor.
Oberon - The mythical king of the fairies
Odin - Norse Mythology - The king of the gods.
Odysseus - The main character and hero of the Greek epic story the Odyssey.
Olympus - Greek Mythology - The home of the gods.
Orion - Greek Mythology - A mighty hunter
Orpheus - Greek Mythology - A musician who played the lyre. Even rivers stopped flowing to listen to his beautiful playing.
Osiris - Egyptian Mythology - The husband of Isis. He was the chief god of the underworld.
Othello - Title character of the Shakespearean tragedy. He kills his wife out of false jealousy.
Pan - Greek Mythology - The god of forests, woods, meadows, flocks and herds.
Perseus - Greek Mythology - A son of Zeus. He cut off the head of the Gorgon Medusa.
Pollux - Greek and Roman Mythology - The twin of Castor.
Poseidon - The god of the sea. 
Priam - Greek Mythology - The last king of Troy


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow! That's a **** of a list!!!!  Some fantastic ideas for names there....where were you when I named Molly - Molly LOL


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the list. I did look into some god names. I have Ra and Jupiter on the list. My oldest suggested Tutankhamun. he's really into King Tut at the moment. 

This is what is on our list, ok, my list at the moment. 

Cletis 
Jupiter 
Drake
Ramses
Reaper
Wolfgang 
Chester 
Drake
Cain
Wayward
Uriel 
Ottis 
Axel
Boris 
Hendrik
Hermine 
Cornelius 
Linus
Mathis 
Oswald
Orris
Sylar 
Badger 



Joe's names

Elmer 
Farley 
Homer


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I love the name Faust, I want to name my soon to be pup that, but the girlfriend won't go for it. Naming is always so hard! 

My girlfriend named her her cat, "kitten" because nothing else seemed to qualify in her eyes. That is what I am up against, so I feel your pain! Good luck, and cute puppy!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Please don't take this in a bad way....but....there is just a wee bit of difference between your list and Joes :rofl:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like those names out of your list, the highlighted ones are my favorite :wub:

*Drake
Ramses
Reaper*
Cain
*Axel*
Mathis 
Orris
*Sylar *


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

unloader said:


> I love the name Faust, I want to name my soon to be pup that, but the girlfriend won't go for it. Naming is always so hard!
> 
> My girlfriend named her her cat, "kitten" because nothing else seemed to qualify in her eyes. That is what I am up against, so I feel your pain! Good luck, and cute puppy!


Lol!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

bianca said:


> Please don't take this in a bad way....but....there is just a wee bit of difference between your list and Joes :rofl:


YOU SEE the issue here then don't you? LOL. I took a few names off my list too... ok, like ten mwhahaha... FUDGE!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

unloader said:


> I love the name Faust, I want to name my soon to be pup that, but the girlfriend won't go for it. Naming is always so hard!
> 
> My girlfriend named her her cat, "kitten" because nothing else seemed to qualify in her eyes. That is what I am up against, so I feel your pain! Good luck, and cute puppy!



I don't even know how to pronounce that!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

FuryanGoddess said:


> Thanks for the list. I did look into some god names. I have Ra and Jupiter on the list. My oldest suggested Tutankhamun. he's really into King Tut at the moment.
> 
> This is what is on our list, ok, my list at the moment.
> 
> ...


I like the best:
Sylar
Wayward
Orris
Mathis


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

FuryanGoddess said:


> Is it too early to obsess over a name?


Heck, no! At this rate, you should have started months ago 

On your list, I really like Axel. That's what we named our first GSD.

Of the whopping three names on your hubby's list, I like Homer, the legendary Greek poet and author of the Iliad & the Odyssey. Homer is also on the list LaRen posted. Actually, I like a lot of the names on her list.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I think Joe's Homer comes from The Simpsons  Homer the GSD... Elmer the GSD? 

Wahhhh! My hubs is a pain in my butt!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

FuryanGoddess said:


> I don't even know how to pronounce that! (Faust)


I think it's pronounced as "Fowst" like cow with an F. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Maybe and this is just a suggestion....wait until you bring puppy home and see if a particular name suits him....OR....change the husband LOL  Man this makes me sooooo glad that a) I had my cats long before I met my man and b) when it came to naming Molly, I gave him 2 to agree too! Oh I had the power hehehe


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

It might come down to that. It might take a month to settle on a name. I say one, he says no. I know he's not going to like anything odd or different and I just don't really want standard names... yeah, he named his dog Buddy. It did fit the dog, but not very imaginative. 

I should suggest Tony, then we'd have Zeva and Tony lol. That's why I was looking for Jethro.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

That's an idea!!!!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

My butthole hubs is now telling me he wants to name the dog Bunny. I can never tell if he's serious or teasing me. I told him no freakin' way. It's a boy and insulting!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:rofl: Hahaha thats is too funny! I vote for changing hubbies!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm going to kill him. I actually think he's serious! I vote for changing hubs too. Man, I'd even go for Thumper over Bunny.. please!


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I started picking out names for my puppy last October when I decided I was going to get one. I drove my DH, DS & DD all insane walking around writing names down constantly and always saying ...how bout this one or that one. I had about 20 names on my list at least and narrowed them down as Ziva, Ava and Macey. Everybody chose Ava (I wanted Ziva) but oh well...we'd been calling her Ava for several months and when we got her...well, she totally looks like an Ava!!!! One of my shih-tzu's I changed his name 5 times in two weeks...poor little guy took forever to learn his name.

I would pick a couple of names that you each like (and YOU would be happy with) and draw out of a hat. 

My next dog some day will be a male named D.O.G. (pronounced deeogie). Someone gave me that name and I think it's awesome for a male dog.:laugh:


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

we settled on.... 

Murphy 

Yeah, it wasn't even on the list. Lot **** better than Bunny. Kids agreed... He's got a friend Murphy, Murf.. so that's what we're gonna go w/. 

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

"Murphy's" Law: 

If entered in a Schutzhund trial, agility match or other type of event, he will do something you've never seen him do on the day of that event.

If you are dressed for an evening out, a slimy dog toy will be dropped in your lap.

Any food that gets dropped accidentally will fall under the "five second rule:" It's gone in five seconds or less.

If you have had a bad day, a slobbery kiss will clear it all up.

If you have had a good day, a slobbery kiss and a walk with your friend will make it even better.

Murphy is a great name for a dog. :wub:


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Congratulations on the new pup! I had a name picked out before I even started looking! lol. I wanted a male, and thought the DH wanted a male ( I was sooo wrong). I LOVED Brad Pitt in "Troy" and have always thought the name and the character were perfect for a male GSD. Well, now I have Kaiya! lol. But I know ONE DAY, several years from now, I will want that male GSD and he will definitely be named *Achilles*.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I wont be getting a puppy until next sept. and I already have a name picked out. Malice if it's a girl and Grim if it's a boy


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Here is Murphy at 4 wks. 

















Looks like his ears are starting to go up already. YEAH!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations. What a cutie.

My English Setter was named Murphy. Named her after the show Murphy Brown. I think it is a great name for a dog.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

My hubs friend's last name is Murphy.. It's the only one we could all, as a fam decide on. 

He's grown a lot too.. I picked him out a week and a half ago and that's a new collar than the one she put on him then.  Weee... I'm so excited and yea.. I'm gonna go w/ a light blue collar when he gets home to me!


----------

